
Project Sunroof - up_and_up
https://www.google.com/get/sunroof
======
aroch
It looks pretty much like what it looked like back in 2015?

[https://web.archive.org/web/20150818043020/https://www.googl...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150818043020/https://www.google.com/get/sunroof#p=0)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10073724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10073724)

------
stadeschuldt
I monitor a solar panel installation using a Raspberry Pi that is connected to
the inverter. That way I can check how much energy has been generated on every
day/so far.

The company, which set-up the whole thing, also ran a couple of simulations
beforehand and I am positively surprised that the installation actually
produces more energy than predicted.

The whole project is live at
[http://solarpi.tafkas.net](http://solarpi.tafkas.net)

------
awesomerobot
Does anyone here have a solar lease? I'm a homeowner and it seems appealing
but the opinions on it seem really muddy.

~~~
alucard0134
I would rather do a rent to buy imho, leasing will probably ham string you
into buying it after the lease is up.

